# Sticker Machine



## Chay (Feb 11, 2008)

Has any one ever used a sticker machine? If so could you answer these questions for me:
How does it work?
What is the quality of the finished product?
What type of finishes will the sticker adhesive stick to?
I am interested in the labeling options that would be available to me with a sticker machine. But only if the finished product is of sufficent quality. Anyone have personal experience with one?


----------



## Bret (Feb 12, 2008)

A sticker machine? Like a Xyron?


----------



## Chay (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, like a Xyron. Have you ever tried your hand at one of these?


----------



## itsmeroro (Feb 19, 2008)

LOVE LOVE LOVE -- let me repeat LOVE the Xyron Sticker Makers!!!  Wish I had thought of it - I would be rich!

Well, I have three different sizes - the little "x" shaped one - the medium and the larger one.  I think for labels its a good idea -- however I am not sure how well it will adhere to a plastic container or wrap.  You would have to try it.

All you do it place whatever you want to become a sticker - into the machine and pull from the other side... VIOLA!  Its got sticker stuff on the back and adhered to wax paper - for the backing until you are ready to use it.  Very simple and easy to use.  Well worth the $$30?? (I think thats how much the larger one was...) 

I think the quality of the finished product is only as good as your initial product... the adhesive is pretty tacky...  

Hope it helps.


----------



## Chay (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW, 4 Loves is a pretty strong recommendation. LOL Guess I'll have to give it a try. However I have a feeling I will come home from work late one day and find that my son has the house and the dog covered in stickers.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

A what? It makes anything into Stickers? Where is this contraption I must see it?


----------



## Lazy Bone (May 14, 2010)

I like making stickers with my xyron.


----------



## Becky (May 14, 2010)

They stick to plastic containers really well. I use the Xyron 510 for making labels.


----------



## Chay (May 14, 2010)

I had forgotten about this thread. I did eventually get one. It's fantastic! I use it for labels, school projects, scrap booking, etc...


----------

